# Toshiba laptop led codes



## Ozwiz (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I have a trusty old Toshiba 5100 laptop which is giving me some aggro. It runs Win XP and has worked OK for years. 

Recently I changed the RTC battery and when restarting I got the following power LED code (S=short, L=long): SSSS SSLS

From what I have read on the web this could mean 20h, 02h, or 40h depending on how the binary to hex conversion is done. Can anyone please tell me the correct code and what it means?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

SSSS SSLS
since short = 0 and long = 1, the code would be 0000 0010
However the correct order is the other way round, least significant bit first: 0100 0000 

so that should be 40

whats the exact model of the laptop


----------



## Ozwiz (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks Wayne,

From the label on back:

Toshiba Satellite 5100 System Unit
Model No. PS511T-08N0J
Serial no. 92047975J
Made in Japan

I'm in Sydney Australia so it was probably Australian stock. It has the Mobile Pentium 4 processor and 500 MB of ram and 40 GB HD.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

cannot find that model
here
http://www.mytoshiba.com.au/support/download


----------



## Ozwiz (Dec 29, 2012)

Yes, thanks, that is my problem. All the Toshiba sites and many support groups have put it in the category of legacy I guess, even though there were many thousands of the Satellite 5100 sold only a few years ago. Like me, it is ready for the bin.

It is reasonable to assume though, that Toshiba led codes are at least similar across several models of five/six years ago, and any information would be better than none. 

Does anyone out there have an "old" Toshiba maintenance manual, and maybe give me a vague clue as to what Toshiba led code SSSSSSLS or 00000010 or 40h means, for any laptop model around 2004-5?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

would you do the following

Model:

* Go to Start > All Programs > Accessories > Command Prompt
* Type,  wmic computersystem get model 
* Press Enter


----------



## Ozwiz (Dec 29, 2012)

Sorry but the machine won't boot, the flashing led codes are displayed immediately after pressing the power-on button.

Before I press the power-on button, with the AC adapter connected, the green AC power icon and the orange battery icon are ON which is normal. Within two seconds of pressing the power-on button, the green light turns orange and starts flashing the code, and and it won't stop until I remove the battery and/or AC power.

So I can't get anywhere near a Windows boot to do what you ask, but thanks anyway.

I have already partly dismantled the system twice to test that the battery is receiving charge, which it is, and also that the new RTC battery is charged, which it is. Incidentally the machine is in pristine condition inside, and I took the opportunity of re-seating the cpu to its heat sink and cleaning dust from the cooling module.

[Possibly irrelevant: The only mystery I found inside is that there is a mini-coax cable (in a harness to the rear panel) the mini-coax connector of which is floating around unconnected to anything -two others go to the modem board) but the Toshiba assembly / dismantle instructions say that this connects to the "HDD/battery board" but there is no sign of a matching socket for the little devil and I don't remember having to disconnect it.The instructions cover several models so maybe this cable is for an unfitted option]


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I took the opportunity of re-seating the cpu to its heat sink


 did you replace the thermal compound ?

codes are here
http://www.technibble.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-19067.html
S5V output
Error code Meaning
40h S3V voltage is under or equal to 3.14V

and here
http://www.hardwareanalysis.com/content/topic/51345/
http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/79388-20-toshiba-blink-error-codes


----------



## Ozwiz (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you, now I'm getting close.
Yes, I did replace the heat sink compound.
I'm going to open the damn think up yet once more to find out why that S3V voltage is low - hopefully it's zero due to a a connector or something simple. If not there might have to be a laptop funeral. 
I'll let you know the result but it might be a few days, thanks again for all your help.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

your welcome :up:


----------



## Ozwiz (Dec 29, 2012)

Three weeks later: 
Well, sadly, it's not something simple, probably a surface mount regulator chip or similar.
Without a circuit diagram I have to admit defeat on this one. 
Thanks for your help anyway.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

thanks for letting us know 
*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the page of the thread in the upper left corner.*


----------

